# Dealing with yelling crew boss?



## toastchee (Mar 8, 2006)

*test pls ignore*

test pls ignore


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Which is exactly what I do to a yelling skipper.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

or a yelling Boss


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

h, an ignoramous post, Master Denby will be sooooo proud.......

Ignoring...........


Marty


----------

